# Oregon and Washington Cubers



## VigorousCuber (Aug 4, 2018)

If you're from Oregon or Washington this is for you. I would love to make more cubing friends in my area. Comment if you have an interest in being cubing friends or being in a cubing friend group. Maybe we can talk. Thanks!


----------



## Tabe (Aug 5, 2018)

Spokane, WA for me.


----------



## RedJack22 (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm from Castle Rock, Washington!


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 5, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/159856602085/


----------



## VigorousCuber (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks Kit!


----------



## Sotiria mntz (Aug 12, 2018)

hi..im not from Oregon , im from greece so i would also love to make some cubing friends ...even from other countries . do you have any kind of social media? (Messenger,instragram,etc)?


----------



## _zoux (Aug 12, 2018)

Sotiria mntz said:


> hi..im not from Oregon , im from greece so i would also love to make some cubing friends ...even from other countries . do you have any kind of social media? (Messenger,instragram,etc)?


Here's a discord server with 2000+ cubers:
https://discord.gg/cubers


----------



## Garf (Oct 27, 2021)

I know some people live in Washington state, but I was wondering if anyone else does, and if you are a huskies/cougars fan.


----------

